# Big hopes for the weekend



## Fish4Food (Mar 20, 2006)

Driving down to the turkey woods bright and early Saturday morning, myself, my dad, my 82 year old grandpa, and jiggin'fool are gonna get after some birds, hopefully the weather will hold out, and the birds will actually be gobbling this week-end! I will post when we get back to tell ya how it went.


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

hopefully they won't be hened up and tight lipped!


----------



## DZimmer_1 (Jul 3, 2005)

I too am heading out tomorrow morning. With this cold, light rain and heavy winds I am expecting them to be pretty darn quiet. Hit field edges along open low ground where you know there are turkeys around, They will probably be heading to the open areas when the rain pauses or stops and with the wind they will be geting low to get out of it. I am hunting an old clear cut that is all dotted up with small pines myself tomorrow unless they are gobbleing in the woods first thing, then I will probably be trying my darndest to do the death march towards the nearest one. This is my first try at this clear cut but I heard 2 gobbles from there last Sun. and with it's location right in the forest and completely surrounded by trees and a hollow down the far side I am guessing they will be there.


----------



## Fish4Food (Mar 20, 2006)

yea sounds like a good strut zone, good luck man, i will be deep in the woods tommorow where, jiggin'fool had em fired up last week end, meetin him at 
4 a. m. and we are headed out to hopefully find those birds, if they have not already been killed, with public land, you never know


----------



## Fish4Food (Mar 20, 2006)

Hey Zim how did you do? look at the thread "saturday report" for my story


----------

